# Wings3D from ports or new version from git does not render anything



## Zare (Dec 5, 2021)

Any fellow users here? While I get the permission to post threads on their board, I might as well ask here if anyone knows the solution.

The application is written in Erlang. There's no OpenGL visualisation, you can click and get menus but the display 'geometry' window is glitched, it seems to not get redrawn because open dialog is leaving artifacts all over it.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Dec 5, 2021)

When i do run this program i see the gui for the second without graphical issues and then crashes.


```
$ wings
Erlang/OTP 24 [erts-12.1.5] [source] [64-bit] [smp:1:1] [ds:1:1:10] [async-threads:1] [jit] [dtrace]

Eshell V12.1.5  (abort with ^G)
1> 10:45:19: Debug: "Tab" is not supported as a keyboard accelerator with GTK
                                                                             10:45:19: Debug: "Shift+Tab" is not supported as a keyboard accelerator with GTK
                                                                                                                                                             OpenCL not available: {opencl_failed_previously,
                          "/home/Alexander88207/.cache/Wings3D/opencl_tmp.txt"}
Could not initialize OpenCL: env lighting limited

(Erlang:1397): Gdk-ERROR **: 10:45:20.309: The program 'Erlang' received an X Window System error.
                                                                                                  This probably reflects a bug in the program.
                                                                                                                                              The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.
                              (Details: serial 2537 error_code 3 request_code 148 (unknown) minor_code 1)
                                                                                                           (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
            that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
                                                                            To debug your program, run it with the GDK_SYNCHRONIZE environment
                                                                                                                                                 variable to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
                                            backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
                                                                                                                     Trace/BPT trap (core dumped)
```


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 5, 2021)

Wings 3D... Brings back memories. I used it back in university. But then abandoned it in favor of Blender.

On topic: I don't know, sorry.


----------



## Zare (Dec 5, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> When i do run this program i see the gui for the second without graphical issues and then crashes.



For clarity, GUI works on my side, but widget with 3D scene does not render at all. I can still mouse click to get the menu, make a basic mesh, then if i manage to click where the mesh got dropped i can get its context menu. So the GUI works but main display widget doesn't.

It does not leave any error message behind (the OpenCL one is non critical and not tied to this problem)

I'll leave a screenshot of wings from ports, wings from github running side by side.



eternal_noob said:


> Wings 3D... Brings back memories. I used it back in university. But then abandoned it in favor of Blender.
> 
> On topic: I don't know, sorry.



I am not a designer, but I can do technical 3D which is my usage. For this task Wings is a blessing, Blender is a very large piece of software that I use but I'm too slow in its workflow.

If you have any tips how to set up the workspace to work with mouse and keyboard mesh editing easily, that's also appreciated


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 5, 2021)

Zare said:


> the OpenCL one is non critical and not tied to this problem


Are you sure? Seems like Wings 3D wants to use OpenCL to render stuff.

Does OpenGL work on your system, i.e. does Blender render ok?


----------



## Zare (Dec 5, 2021)

Context - I'm trying to use Wings3D as a tool in C++ development project that's currently rendering via OpenGL 3. I'm a long time user of FreeBSD/nVidia as unix workstation and my main desktop. I use Blender for other parts of the project and I use several shader/material editor tools for Windows that run well with wine-proton. Actually Wings3D for windows works but the mouse is jittery, vertex selection is a PITA and context menus randomly dissapear, so mouse focus issues.

OpenCL is maybe doable with the new nVidia beta 490 branch, but in this case it's not the cause, it's used by Wings3D for advanced lighting in its widget. 

Attaching a screenshot with wine run, you can see how geometry widget needs to look, OpenCL not initialized.


----------



## Zare (Dec 5, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> When i do run this program i see the gui for the second without graphical issues and then crashes.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Try running `GDK_BACKEND=x11 wings` to see if you get past the crash. I'm interested to see does the environment render for you. I think it might be an error in the underlying erlang bind to UI which is either gtk3 or wx depending on the build (in my case)


----------



## thedaemon (Dec 16, 2021)

I too am having issues. I checked the notes from freshports https://www.freshports.org/graphics/wings/ The port was broken but someone is trying to fix it. I am not good with Erlang, so I don't really know what to do.


"""
graphics/wings: update to latest git version and allow build

As the released version does not work with Erlang 24 and the
latest devel release is rather buggy, update to the latest commit
from github. That does not suggest that this version is perfect,
I observe some wonkiness when actually displaying models; but at
least it builds.

While here, simplify the port: it doesn't work any worse when
not copying and symlinking the installation directory.
"""


----------

